# Wireless Adapter won't work



## TTK998 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello,

i got ALFA AWUS036H wireless adapter and it just wont work.
No LED and no reaction from PC when connected via USB.

My opinion is that it is burned or something and my question is, 
"Can it be repaired?"

Thank You :wave:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi TTK998


Has the usb driver been installed before connecting the adapter to the USB port ? Try connecting your adapter to another port see if there is any reaction.


----------



## TTK998 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hy octaneman,

i tried all ports on my PC (new mobo) and one laptop... nothing
Before and after driver installation.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Its dead replace it


----------



## leenaRay (Mar 3, 2011)

reinstall its software then mayb it will start working


----------



## TTK998 (Feb 3, 2011)

In this case, Alfa is working, but, USB cable was invalid ...few of them (like 4 i had)..Reason: don't know but i think a good quality cable is needed 4 this adapter to run cose it is a high power adapter 1000mW..
and to run on full potential u need a double USB A to USB B(mini) cable.

It is all writen now on Alfa official web site :grin:


----------

